
Should a Beginner Android Developer Write App in Java or Kotlin? - mikece
For someone who is starting from scratch -- or starting over after being neck-deep in Xamarin and hybrid but wants to &quot;do it right&quot; now -- should a new Android developer use Java or Kotlin for app development?
======
davelnewton
Given a choice between the two I would use Kotlin, because it's a better
language.

When you throw Flutter into the mix the discussion turns more to ecosystem
than language: I personally thing Flutter is a great idea and may end up
winning the cross-platform war, although I'm still learning React Native
because I already know React--and the apps I'm writing don't need much or any
native support not already provided by existing modules.

In the long run something _like_ Flutter will almost certainly win because
performance matters; it's just not clear to me if Flutter will be the one.

------
HacklesRaised
Do yourself a favour and ignore both in favour of flutter.

Yes, it's a gamble but I would wager that flutter is going to be an important
part of the android and google ecosystem in the near future.

------
mikece
Or should I skip Java and Kotlin and go with Flutter/Dart?

